# co2 diffuser possibly the cheapest DIY ever



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

While trying to bust my brain finding something cheap but would yield quality results. I couldn't find anything cheap. Til I saw someone used a skewer, and then it got me thinking. The bubbles are nearly nano sized. It looked like a mist! 





Imma try both =D


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I use a piece of disposable chopstick. Easiest and cheapest method ever. I can't imagine why people would want to spend money on expensive ceramic diffusers and reactors, lol.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

stick with the cig filter it's less distracting, both methods are great for diy yeast + sugar and small tanks but not for pressurized on big tanks over 20g because it's not effecient enough and if using with presurrized and you crank up the bubble rate those micro bubbles will turn into big bubbles.


----------

